# Did you step out of your service area this season?



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I know a bunch of folks came to NYC, Wash DC, Chicago and other places that got hammered to help out and make some extra money when not needed at home. For those that did- Did you pre-arrange with another company or friend? Did you just go and try to find work? What equipment did you take? How did it go? payup
We had the worst year in over 30 and if it happens again, I may want to do the "Have plow, will travel". Personal experiences only please. No hear-say or legends.
thanks for the input...


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

PM Brian Young..... he did that 2 years ago and made out well...... another guy from maine (Harley I think) tried to do the same and didn't make out so well


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

My thoughts on the Chicago blizzard, unless you had heavy equipment there wasn't a need for much else.

The snow came Tuesday in to Wednesday, all told we were about 20"-22" with heavy drifting. We had all sites open after Wednesday afternoon and it was business as usual for Thursday. The only work that went beyond that was hauling on major accts, and that is handled locally.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

erkoehler;1282339 said:


> My thoughts on the Chicago blizzard, unless you had heavy equipment there wasn't a need for much else.
> 
> The snow came Tuesday in to Wednesday, all told we were about 20"-22" with heavy drifting. We had all sites open after Wednesday afternoon and it was business as usual for Thursday. The only work that went beyond that was hauling on major accts, and that is handled locally.


X2
unless you were relatively local to the area, and wanted to haul ur equipment in it wouldda been pointless to most/any experienced planned contractor. 
maybe for the small fly by night types, but then you might not get paid.

now a loader on the other hand, if you had the contacts it could work for a couple weeks straight.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

OK, that makes sense. Would there have been a use for a 2 1/2 ton 4x4 truck with 10 ft plow? How about a skid steer with a blower?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

The skid with blower would have been nice. Truck wise I think everyone was very well covered. I got 4 phone calls the day before the blizzard asking if I can drive someone else's truck. In hine site I wish I would have let my dad drive mine and I drive another so that we could have doubled income.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Here is what I am hearing from people who have done it:
Skid loaders, back hoes and wheel loaders are what it needed. Maybe some kind of decent blower.
It should be pre-worked as much a possible. Traveling and trying to find work is dubious. Sometimes municpalities are in need enough that they will take help. Pay can be good to slow. No one I talked to got stiffed.
Please PM me any further info. Thanks Guys.:salute:


----------

